# صناعة الاسفنج



## msadek80 (23 يوليو 2008)

أخوتى انا على دراية جيدة بعمل دراسات الجدوى
و انا اريد عمل دراسة جدوى عن عمل مصنع اسفنج فى مصر و لكن لجهلى بالامور الفنية اريد مساعدتكم فى إجابة هذة الاسئلة
1 ماهى المواد الخام للصناعة
2 هل هناك خلطات لانواع مختلفة من الاسفنج
3 ماهى طرق التصنيع المختلفة

انا تنقصنى هذة المعلومات و لو اكملتها اعدكم بنشر دراسة جدوى متكاملة تحتوى على
دراسة السوق
استراتجية البيع
حجم رأس المال الثابت و العامل
و معلومات اخرى كثيرة ان شاء اللة
وشكرا


----------



## msadek80 (26 يوليو 2008)

ارجوكم اجيبونى عن استفساراتى لانى جاد فى عمل الدراسة


----------



## محسن النقيب (13 أغسطس 2008)

raw materials : TDI & polyurithan& Aditives((amin+ colour )

كل المعلومات النظرية مجدها في polyurithan book


----------



## محسن النقيب (13 أغسطس 2008)

*هنا ما تبحث عنه*

كل مايتعلق بالاسفنج


----------



## محسن النقيب (13 أغسطس 2008)

:55: صناعة الاسفنج :16:


----------



## محسن النقيب (13 أغسطس 2008)

الاسفنج اا


----------



## msadek80 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*الف شكر*

جزاكم اللة خيرا
و سوف ابدأ عمل الدراسة بعد قراءة الملفات


----------



## hibye (4 أكتوبر 2008)

فين وعدك بنشر دراسه الجدوى المتكامله --- نحن فى إنتظارها يا أخى --- جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عمارالتعدين (5 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## مدير تشغيل وعمليات (5 أكتوبر 2008)

لسه دراسة الجدوى لم تكتمل؟


----------



## كيميائي موهوب (7 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ محسن مشكور جدا على المجهود العالى


----------



## msadek80 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

معلش يا جماعة انا شغال فيها و هى حتى الان فى مرحلة تسعير الخامات و خطوط الانتاج اما الدراسة الفنية فهى مكتملة الى حد كبير و سوف ارفعها إن شاء اللة مع باقى الدراسات


----------



## شاكر الربيع (8 أكتوبر 2008)

بإنتظارك على أحر من الجمر ولي طلب مشابه
شكرا لك


----------



## بوعلام الاول (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاكم اللة خيرا*​


----------



## كيميائى محمد السيد (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاكم اللة خيرا*​


----------



## أٌُُسآمةعبدالمطلب (25 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ محسن النقيب اشكرك على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## ابوالجعلى (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## مهدي الراوي (25 ديسمبر 2008)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر ويا ريت نكون ممتنين لك جدا بوضع دراسة الجدوى لحاجتنا لها


----------



## ارهينيوس (25 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر حبيبى يعطيك العافية


----------



## h25w2525 (16 يناير 2009)

*جزاكم اللة خيرا*


----------



## دسوقي (31 يناير 2009)

بارك اله فيكم جميعا


----------



## دسوقي (31 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## عمر الكبيسي (5 فبراير 2009)

many thanks for your efforts


----------



## كيميائي فلسطيني (10 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا كيميائي فلسطيني اريد المساعدة من ذوي الخبرة
انا طالب جامعي ادرس الكيمياء في فلسطين ولكني لم انهي دراستي بعد
ومنذ ايام قام احد مصانع الاسفنج باخذ طلاب من الجامعة وكان الاختيار عليّ لأتدرب في ذلك المنع وقد واجهتنا بعض المشاكل فأرجو المساعدة
فبعد ادخال المعادلة على الة التصنيع وبدء العمل فان المواد تبدا التفاعل وتنتفخ, ولكن سرعان ما ينهار هذا الانتفاخ"
فما سبب هذا الانهيار في الاسفنج
هل هو بسبب نسبة السيليكون ام الامين ام الماء ام المادة النافخة"MeCl2" او البوليول او الT.D.I 
ارجو الاجابة وشكرا.


----------



## كركوكي (19 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## غسان بن محمد (9 يونيو 2010)

Up ,,!!!!!!!!


----------



## bader.m (13 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم -ممكن احد يساعدني في معرفه كثافه الاسفنج وطرق تحضير التفاعل والنسب لكل ماده .وانا اريد صب كثافه 12 هل احتاج ماده ميثيلين كلورايد وكيف احصل عليها وما هي المواد البديله عنها
وشكررررراااااا


----------



## Eng.Foam (13 يونيو 2010)

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> انا كيميائي فلسطيني اريد المساعدة من ذوي الخبرة
> انا طالب جامعي ادرس الكيمياء في فلسطين ولكني لم انهي دراستي بعد
> ومنذ ايام قام احد مصانع الاسفنج باخذ طلاب من الجامعة وكان الاختيار عليّ لأتدرب في ذلك المنع وقد واجهتنا بعض المشاكل فأرجو المساعدة
> ...



الكثير من الاسباب ارجو ارسال المعادلة لي لدراستها بالاضافه الى اسماء المواد المستخدمه و اقصد هنا الاسماء التجارية و نوع الماكينة.


----------



## Eng.Foam (13 يونيو 2010)

> السلام عليكم -ممكن احد يساعدني في معرفه كثافه الاسفنج وطرق تحضير التفاعل والنسب لكل ماده .وانا اريد صب كثافه 12 هل احتاج ماده ميثيلين كلورايد وكيف احصل عليها وما هي المواد البديله عنها
> وشكررررراااااا



نعم ان الكثافات المنخفضة وبالتحديد الاقل ما 21 كغم \ متر مكعب تحتاج الميثيلين لان المواد الاصليه للتفاعل لايمكن ان تعطيك النتائج المطلوبة كما هو باستخدام المثيلين وباقل مخاطر. في دبي هناك الكثير من الموردين يمكنك الاتصال باحدهم لتزويدك بالمطلوب.

اما بالنسبة لعملية تعليمك انتاج لاسفنج صدقاً اخي العزيز التدريب العملي في مكان تصنيعك هو الاجدى نفعا لك واكثر افادة اما عن طريق الايميلات و التلفونات فستهدر وقت و جهد و مال لا داعي له من خلال التجربة و الخطأ. وانتا ادرى بمصلحتك منا.

موفق.


----------



## Eng.Foam (13 يونيو 2010)

نصيحه لوجه الله تعالى و الله من وراء القصد،

الموضوع:الاسفنج المرن المستخدم في صناعة الاثاث.

الاسفنج ليس بالامر السهل للصناعه و ليس مجرد معرفة Know How الصناعه، انه بحاجة الى خبرة و علم بالتعامل فالعلم وحده لا يكفي و الخبرة وحدها لا تكفي ، الموضوع ليس معادلة و خلطها ،رب معادله تم تجربتها عند عشرات المصنعين لكنها اختلفت عند اخرين كثر، لذا فهي ليس مسلمة اينما وجدت يجب ان تعمل. 

رجائي من الاخوة المقبلين على هذه الصناعة او الجدد فيها ان يستعينوا بالخبرات المتقنه لهذه الصناعه ، لانه و من خلال تجاربي المحليه و العربيه والله والله والله ان صاحب المصنع او المعمل يعتقد انه يوفر على نفسه بعدم الاستعانه بالخبرات لتوفير شئ من المال ... حيث معلومة واحده من الخبير بالصناعة ربما توفر عليه عشرات الآف من الدولارات، بالمقابل فانه من خلال التجربه و الخطأ التي يقوم بها لوحده تخسره مبالغ مالية طائلة بالمشاكل التي يحصدها اثناء عمله.

والله من وراء القصد

التوفيق للجميع.


----------



## ياسين الامين (14 يونيو 2010)

شكر ا جزيلا اخى الكريم نأمل المزيد


----------



## bader.m (18 يونيو 2010)

ممكن اي شخص يعرف معادلات الاسفنج يساعدني وانا ادعوه لزيارتي بالكويت ..علما ان ماكينه الصب (خلط الاسفنج يدويه) وشكر لكم


----------



## Eng.Foam (18 يونيو 2010)

> ممكن اي شخص يعرف معادلات الاسفنج يساعدني وانا ادعوه لزيارتي بالكويت ..علما ان ماكينه الصب (خلط الاسفنج يدويه) وشكر لكم



موفق اخي، بالنسبة لي اود ذلك ،لكن حاليا وهذه الاشهر وقتي لا يسمح لي الا ايام الجمع و السبت واعتقد انه ربما هذه الايام لا تناسبك،على العموم ماكينات الصب اليدوي اسهل بالكثير من ماكينات الصب المستمر ، لكن نصيحه لك في حال اتفقت مع احدهم لتدريبك ان تضعه بالصورة مكتملة حتى تكون زيارته ذات فائدة عظيمة لك وله... حيث ان اي تقصير بالتحضير لزيارة ممكن ان تكون ليست ذات فائدة نهائياً.

والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## bader.m (7 يوليو 2010)

ممكن مساعده في صب كثافه 11 او 12 اذا كان حجم القالب الطول مترين والعرض 90سنتيمتر والارتفاع متر كم نسب المواد الداخله في التفاعل

وشكرااا لكم


----------



## م.عياش (3 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا كثير


----------



## جاسم ابومالك (1 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور ررررررررررررررررين على المجهود الرائع وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## redha1977 (26 أكتوبر 2012)

bader.m قال:


> ممكن مساعده في صب كثافه 11 او 12 اذا كان حجم القالب الطول مترين والعرض 90سنتيمتر والارتفاع متر كم نسب المواد الداخله في التفاعل
> 
> وشكرااا لكم[/Q .السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام وعيد مبارك اما بالنسبة للجواب اخي الكريم .ساعطيك المعادلة الام او بالاحرى النسبية للكثافة 12. وانت تعتمد على شيئين 1. على نوعية المواد بمعنى اخر عندنا في الجزائر نوعية الامين و الستانونس اكتوات نوعية عالية اما في مصر مثلا الامين لهم انواع كثيرة منها النوعية العالية و المنخفضة . انا افضل العمل ب good chimen الامين33 وو اصيك عمل الاسفنج يعتمد كثيرا على النوعيه المماثلة لالامين و الاكتوات و السيليكون لازما تكون نفس الماركة لكي تبعد بعض المشاكل.و درجة الحرارة للبوليول و التديي لا تزيد على 26 دم و ان تكون فطن جدا .و الان ساعطيك المعادلة لكي تعم علجميع ان شاء الله .1 البوليول .100 بالمئة .2 التديي.75 م .3الماء5.8م.4السليكون1.6م.5الامين0.1م.6الكلولير20م.7الاكتوات 0.4م.الان انت تعتمد على البوليول لحساب المتتر المكعب الدي تريده مثلا لو تريد العمل ب 15كلغ بوليول تضرب 15*75 وتضرب زر المئوي تكون نتيجة التديي 11كلغ و مثلها مع كل نسبة مادة حتى تقع في المعادلة العملية التي تصبها .ازيدك فهما اخي الكريم بحل هده المعادلة النسبية ب15كلغ بوليول.11كلغ تديي.0.870ماء.0.240سيليكون.0.015امين.3كلغ كلورير.0.06 اكتوات .و تستطيع ان تغير كمية البوليول و تحسب المعادلة الصناعية .اصيك شيئا اخر اخي على المياه اكبر عدو للاسفنج من حيث تريد ازدياد الكمية على النسبة و من جهة نقاء المياه و افضل انا على العمل بالماء المقطربتركيز قليل او تصنعه لوحدك (تضع 1كلغ من الفورمول في 99كلغ من الماء و تخلطه جيدا 10 دقائق بعصا خشبي و تتركه يستريح على الاقل ساعة قبل العمل به و هكدا تحصل عا ماء صالح للعمل) و شكرا و ان شاء الله اكون ان اصبة في جوابي لك اخوكم رضا .


----------



## jamal_yusuf2 (23 نوفمبر 2012)

الكتب مفيدة 
ولاكن لاتشرح تفاصيل استخدام المواد وماذا يحدث عند نقص مادة اساسية او مساعدة
نرجوا ارششادنا إلى كتب تشرح لي ذلك مشششششششكورين


----------

